# Vibiemme Logo



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone got any idea where I could get hold of one of these?










Not something that parts suppliers seem to have :/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe dumb question but did you ask Vibiemme direct?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Maybe dumb question but did you ask Vibiemme direct?


I did about 4 days ago, so far no reply, but they are Italian so maybe I should wait another couple of weeks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Vibiemme UK agents are capital coffee co. (http://www.capitalcoffee.co.uk)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They dont have any Vibiemme stuff on their site as far as I can see?

I did shoot them off an email anyway


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I shot them an email months ago asking about prices. I'm still waiting...


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Try this guys e-mail. I got his card at the LCF. [email protected] mobile 07874 374393


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Turns out Vibiemme direct were the best people to contact.

I received an email from a chap there yesterday and he is sending me out a new style logo, so result there


----------

